# What do you guys think Lily might be



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

So I know she's a Calico due to her color pattern but Calico is not a breed is just coloring of the fur so I was thinking American Short hair maybe? She is a Domestic Short-Hair anyone has a clue on what she might be or resemble? The vet did not talk to me about her at all in fact the nurse told me what to do after her surgery I'm angry because I wanted to ask a few questions the nurse just said she's a Domestic that's it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The nurse is correct her breed is Domestic Short Hair. 

The vet normally does not see the client after a spay (or even most other surgeries) unless there was some sort of problem that needs to be addressed. If you wanted to see the vet to ask about breed...most of them are just as bad at assessing breed as they are in giving nutritional advice...especially in cats.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

well thank you doodlebug I appreciate it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Lilykit said:


> She is a Domestic Short-Hair anyone has a clue on what she might be or resemble?


She resembles a domestic short hair. That means no discernible breed is present. Cats aren't like dogs were you can often look at them and guess at their ancestry. Cat breeds only make up around 3% of the cat population, the rest are so far removed from that that it's impossible to tell, you can get cats looking like any breed and not be that breed.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Huh ok thanks that helps she's still my gorgeous girl!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A sweet kitty who's a beautifully patterned calico DSH with very _rich color_...nothing wishy washy about her coloring.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Think she's stunning but I don't really get the need to try to identify a specific breed. She's a seriously stunning girl and that's all that matters.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

I just wanted to know her heritage for her bennifit but I agree all that matters is that she's a wonderful kitty who loves me and I love her just the same. I was just curious if there was. But she does have wonderful colors and even better personality. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------

